# New year, new plan??? - update



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Dear all

I am after your insights (have already PMed the lovely Coco as I know she is an expert in this area).

The clinic have not contacted my GP, who has therefore not been able to prescribe the metformin and Marvelon they wanted me on by now to aim for treatment in March/April time so am now facing yet more delays...    - which has got me thinking (dangerous I know...)

My clinic have advised throwing away current donor sperm (have only used for my IVFs not the previous unsucessful iuis). With this sperm I have achieved good fertilisation rates, the donor is proven and sperm looks good under the microscope. It is suitable for IUI or IVF. The clinic had advised getting a new donor (in case of some kind of incompatibility) for next ivf and taking metformin and birth control pill for 3 months prior to counteract possible PCOS.

What I am wondering as I can no longer have IVF with their advised protocol in March as planned would it be worth having a go at natural iui with the "throw away sperm" as seems a waste not to use and maybe if I have PCO on stims there may be some advantages to trying a regime which involved no drugs 

I have had some (but not all) basic immune tests and thyroid function tests which have all come back ok. My amh is satisfactory. LH and FSH fine. They think I have PCO (as always have raised hormone levels and signs of ohss on stims, however no signs normally and no evidence on blood work when not on stims). During my 2 IVFs have achieved good fertilisation, but embies quickly deteriorate and by the time they were put back they had not developed as much as they should (which the clinic feel is due to poor egg quality, but know some ivf docs think can be caused by the drugs in some people).

Sorry for all the questions, but I am a bit stressed and crazy, so would really value your sane person insights.

Happy new year to all, Love Krissi x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi krissi 
I was like coco and reverted back to natural IUI after IVF with success!! My clinic specialises in natural/mild IVF too. I totally feel like the drugs did something negative!!!  I always got eggs, and good fertilisation, had good blood levels/AMH blah blah blah, and the nurse at my clinic always said that she felt if I was just trying naturally then I would have got pregnant as they could find nothing wrong.  When I did get pregnant on medicated IUI I then miscarried which makes me wonder if my egg was dodge.  Anyway, not sure what to advise just wanted to add that natural IUI can work.  I did however take baby aspirin from day 1, and clexane from IUI onwards


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Sorry posted before finished. Clinic didn't know about aspirin as I decided to just take it as often used by other clinics!  I also had lots of scans and trigger shot to get timing as good as possible.

You could also look at trying natural IVF if don't want to pursue drug option.  I also swopped donor and used a new one for the IUIs that were successful. Even though previous donor had worked well in creating embryos.

Xx


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to update you all. After much soul searching I have decided to use the final vial of current donor sperm for a natural IUI. Clinic not really very happy (saying that trying to get pregnant naturally or with unmedicated iui has a less than 1% chance of success for me   . But felt in the end that I didn't want to throw the sample away or pay to store something I wasn't going to use soooo.... here I go!

Had my day 10 scan today. Lining is good at 8mm and one follicle measuring 17mm. I am to start using OPK sticks from this afternoon. Have another scan booked for Friday (and nurse thinks that will probably be the day of my IUI too given current follicle size.

So wish me luck    - not quite sure where I will go from here if no success (? new protocol with a new clinic or possibly FET donor embryo treatment at Serum).

Thanks, Krissi xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Oh Krissi - sending you so much          for this cycle to be lucky for you!

Some1

xx


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Good luck Krissi!


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the update Krissi, sending you loads of                                                                                                                                              




bingbong x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

C'mon Krissi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have absolutely nothing to lose and you simply never know......Let's hope Coco, Grace and Lulu's experience proves to be yours too.                          


A-Mx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

and some


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Go Krissi

Come on natural IUI work your magic again 
Xxx


----------



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Good luck Krissi xx


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Keeping everything crossed for you Krissi....really hoping this is your time!


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone   . I had a positive OPK at lunchtime so am going in for treatment tomorrow   .

Krissi x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow Krissi


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Good luck Krissi     - It would be sooooooooo wonderful to prove your clinic, so called experts and blooming statistics wrong! My consultant was one of those who don't recommend ivf for PCO, (PCOS was his specialism). I remember telling Coco that and look what happened  Mind you he didn't recommend any kind of treatment for me as my blood test results were universally dire  . There is so much they don't know about conception. You've had a positive OPK no reason at all why it shouldn't work    
Upsyxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Good luck Krissi, hope this is the one for you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Good luck Krissi!


----------

